# Utorrent Rule in ISA Server 2006



## rizkhan35 (Oct 29, 2009)

Dear All ,

utorrent is not working from client pc. how to create a rule in isa server 2006
for specific user.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello mate!

I am affraid we cannot help you with torrent applications...
That is stated in Forum rules...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please review the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct, and you'll see we provide no support for P2P applications here at TSF.


----------

